# I'm a smooth operator



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ladies beware. After 5 minutes of talking to me, you will find me too irresistible, and it will be hard to control yourself. Let me explain.
I was over at a mobile home my wife and I bought to remodel for our DIL and GS, because our son is a POS. But that's another story.

Anyway the neighbor and his GF/wife come over to look at the progresss, and some how my wife was brought up. Being that I'm so cunning I explained she was at aerobics and that they also do water aerobics on every other day. I SUGGESTED SHE JOIN THEM. OMG!! I couldn't stop my big mouth. I didn't mean it that way. My wife loves going and working out, but I think she likes the company of these women as well. I meant as a social opportunity. So being a man and finding myself in a hole, I kept digging. After she got the look off her face like I slapped her with a dirty dish rag, I told her I didn't mean it like it sounded, I just meant for the socializing. God I'm still cringing.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thound said:


> Ladies beware. After 5 minutes of talking to me, you will find me too irresistible, and it will be hard to control yourself. Let me explain.
> I was over at a mobile home my wife and I bought to remodel for our DIL and GS, because our son is a POS. But that's another story.
> 
> Anyway the neighbor and his GF/wife come over to look at the progresss, and some how my wife was brought up. Being that I'm so cunning I explained she was at aerobics and that they also do water aerobics on every other day. I SUGGESTED SHE JOIN THEM. OMG!! I couldn't stop my big mouth. I didn't mean it that way. My wife loves going and working out, but I think she likes the company of these women as well. I meant as a social opportunity. So being a man and finding myself in a hole, I kept digging. After she got the look off her face like I slapped her with a dirty dish rag, I told her I didn't mean it like it sounded, I just meant for the socializing. God I'm still cringing.




:grin2: lmao! Had a smile the whole time I read it. ANNNNDDD, when I read the title, I sang the song - so double lol's for you :laugh:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

:rofl:

Relax, Thound....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thound, Rico Suave ain't got nuttin' on you, man. :grin2:


----------

